# Wall Street 2,theatrical date TBD



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From variety.com:
After weeks of rumors,20th Century Fox has set Oliver Stone to return to direct *Wall Street 2*,the sequel to the 1987 hit original film.
Michael Douglas,who won an Oscar for his portrayal of Gordon Gekko in the original film,will appear in this film.
Shia LaBeouf is also in the mix for the forthcoming film.

The sequel will once again involve a young Wall Street trader,and the recent "economic climate" will fit prominently into the plot.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118002934.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Why? All this will be is a diatribe against the former administration. Watch.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sure, and I'll be breathlesssly waiting to rent this flick from BlockBusters on _VHS_ tape. 

Actually, I've already seen the original _true_ version of Wall Street play out live on CNBC and FBN -- it is a _very_ disturbing drama which should be called "When Greed & Excess Meet Stupidity and Lack of SEC Oversight".

I say kill _all_ the bastids and let God and the DOJ pathologists sort 'em out!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm with Nick!


----------

